# denen



## Gino Pilotino

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare per piacere come si usa "denen" che spesso incontro?
Io lo traduco con  "quelli", ma perché si usa? E quale regola segue?

Jemand kannt mir erklären wie man "denn" benuzt?
Warum man benuzt es? Welcher Regel folgt es?

Viel danke


----------



## MünchnerFax

Gino Pilotino said:


> Kannt mir *jemand* erklären*,* wie man "den*e*n" benu*t*zt?
> Warum benu*t*zt *man* es? Welcher Regel folgt es?
> 
> Viel*en* *D*anke


_
Denen_ è un pronome dimostrativo al dativo plurale. Una traduzione generica è: *a*_ quelli, *a* coloro_ [che]. Ma in una frase concreta può esserci una traduzione diversa.


----------



## Gino Pilotino

Grazie

anche per le correzioni


----------



## Quelle

Außer als Demonstrativpronomen wird "denen" auch als Relativpronomen (Dativ Plural) benutzt:
Die Kinder, denen ich geholfen habe,....
Die Kollegen, mit denen ich gefeiert habe,...


----------



## brian

Quindi:

- _a/con/da/ecc. quelli, coloro che_
- _a/con/da/ecc. cui, i quali, le quali_


----------



## Gino Pilotino

Quelle said:


> Die Kinder, denen ich geholfen habe,....



Die Kinder, dem ich geholfen habe,..... 

Quindi se io uso questo,
è totalmente sbagliato o ha altri significati? 

So, wenn ich dieser satz benutze, ist er vollständig falch oder hat er anderen Bedeutungen?


----------



## brian

Sarebbe come dire in italiano: _I bambini al quale ho dato il libro..._

Totalmente sbagliato, direi...


----------



## MünchnerFax

I _Kinder_ sono tanti, e quindi il dimostrativo va al dativo plurale:
_Die Kinder, denen ich geholfen habe...

_Se il _Kind _fosse uno solo, allora va bene la tua versione al singolare:
_Das Kind, dem ich geholfen habe..._


----------



## Gino Pilotino

MünchnerFax said:


> I _Kinder_ sono tanti, e quindi il dimostrativo va al dativo plurale:
> _Die Kinder, denen ich geholfen habe...
> 
> _Se il _Kind _fosse uno solo, allora va bene la tua versione al singolare:
> _Das Kind, dem ich geholfen habe..._



Eh si avete ragione,
quindi anche:

Die Kinder, den ich geholfen habe..

è sbagliato.

Questo è il mio dubbio sul pronome dimostrativo, 
per il dativo non è uguale all'articolo come nel caso di nominale e accusativo. 
Quindi per il plurale sono:
"die die denen" e non "die die den" come gli articoli.

Grazie mille


----------



## brian

Scusa Gino, ma non ho capito cosa volevi dire. Gli articoli per il dativo plurale sono tutti uguali: *den.* E i pronomi relativi per il dativo plurale sono tutti uguali: *denen.* Allora:

_*den *Männern = agli uomini
*den* Frauen = alle donne
*den* Kindern = ai figli

die Männern, *denen* = gli uomini a cui/ai quali
die Frauen, *denen* = le donne a cui/alle quali
die Kinder, *denen* = i figli a cui/ai quali_

Forse il problema è che il verbo che hai scelto funziona diversamente in tedesco che in italiano: _aiutare qualcuno = jemandem _(dativo) _helfen_, quindi: _die Männer, *denen* ich geholfen habe = gli uomini che (i quali) ho aiutato._


----------



## MünchnerFax

Credo che Gino intendesse semplicemente che il dimostrativo _der, die, das_ è identico all'articolo _der, die, das_ al nominativo (_der, die, das_, pl. _die_) e all'accusativo (_den, die, das, _pl. _die_), ma non al dativo plurale (_den_ vs. _denen_).


----------



## brian

Gino Pilotino said:
			
		

> Quindi per il plurale sono:
> "die die denen" e non "die die den" come gli articoli.



Ma questo? A che cosa si riferisce? "die die denen" = "die (nom.) die (acc.) denen (dat.)"??

Mi ha confuso perché fin da quando ho cominciato il latino anni fa, ho sempre imparato i casi in questo ordine: nom., gen., dat., acc.(, abl.).

Allora non so quale sia l'ordine normale per i casi tedeschi....


----------



## MünchnerFax

Nominativ
Akkusativ
Dativ
Genitiv (which, curiously enough, some grammar books _für Anfänger_ leave out for some reason I fail to see. ).


----------



## berndf

Ich weiss nicht, wo Du das her hast, aber in der Schule lernt man in Deutschland
1. Fall = Nominativ
2. Fall = Genitiv
3. Fall = Dativ
4. Fall = Akkusativ

Die Reihenfolge ist recht wichtig, da die Bezeichnungen 1. Fall, 2.Fall, ... auch tatsächlich benutzt werden.


----------



## MünchnerFax

berndf said:


> Ich weiss nicht, wo Du das her hast


Keine Ahnung, ich kenne es aus meinen Grammatikbüchern und meinen Lehrern (einige davon Muttersprachler).  Damals wurde mir nämlich der Unterschied zwischen "herkömmlicher deutscher" und aus dem Lateinischen hergeleiteter Reihenfolge beigebracht.
Dann werfe ich am besten die Bücher weg. Was ist allerdings mit den Lehrern?


----------



## brian

MünchnerFax said:


> Nominativ
> Akkusativ
> Dativ
> Genitiv (which, curiously enough, some grammar books _für Anfänger_ leave out for some reason I fail to see. ).



Echt?!



berndf said:


> Ich weiss nicht, wo Du das her hast, aber in der Schule lernt man in Deutschland
> 1. Fall = Nominativ
> 2. Fall = Genitiv
> 3. Fall = Dativ
> 4. Fall = Akkusativ
> 
> Die Reihenfolge ist recht wichtig, da die Bezeichnungen 1. Fall, 2.Fall, ... auch tatsächlich benutzt werden.



Ja.  So hab ich die Fälle auch im Lateinischen und Griechischen gelernt (in der Schule bis zur Uni, und so sind sie in jedem Grammatikbuch auf Englisch angezeigt).

Allerdings stimme ich MünchnerFax zu (hab mein Buch kontrolliert), dass die Grammatikbücher für Deutsch als Fremdsprache die Fälle in der folgenden Ordung haben: 1. Nominativ, 2. Akkusativ, 3. Dativ, 4. Genitiv.

Wahrscheinlich weil man zuerst den Nominativfall lernt, danach den Akkusativfall, und so weiter.


----------



## berndf

Ich habe ein wenig nachgeforscht und rausgefunden, dass die sogenannte "NADG-Reihenfolge" in neueren Lehrbüchern tatsächlich bevorzugt wird.

Lehrer massen sich sowieso neuerdings an, sie könnten einfach so mal die traditionelle Terminologie der deutschen Grammatik umschreiben. So lernt meine Tochter in der Schule Substantive als "Nomen" zu bezeichnen, dabei ist "Nomen" eine Überbegriff für Substantive und Adjektive.


----------



## Gino Pilotino

berndf said:


> Ich weiss nicht, wo Du das her hast, aber in der Schule lernt man in Deutschland
> 1. Fall = Nominativ
> 2. Fall = Genitiv
> 3. Fall = Dativ
> 4. Fall = Akkusativ
> 
> Die Reihenfolge ist recht wichtig, da die Bezeichnungen 1. Fall, 2.Fall, ... auch tatsächlich benutzt werden.




Io veramente in Germania ho imparato:
Nominativo 
Accusativo
Dativo
Genitivo

cioè l'ordine in cui si imparano ad usare.
Così è come li ho scritti io, ma non so quale sia la giusta sequenza


----------



## Gino Pilotino

MünchnerFax said:


> Credo che Gino intendesse semplicemente che il dimostrativo _der, die, das_ è identico all'articolo _der, die, das_ al nominativo (_der, die, das_, pl. _die_) e all'accusativo (_den, die, das, _pl. _die_), ma non al dativo plurale (_den_ vs. _denen_).




 Genau


----------



## berndf

Gino Pilotino said:


> Io veramente in Germania ho imparato:
> Nominativo
> Accusativo
> Dativo
> Genitivo
> 
> cioè l'ordine in cui si imparano ad usare.
> Così è come li ho scritti io, ma non so quale sia la giusta sequenza


Hast Du #17 gelesen?

Die "NGDA" Reihenfolge ist die *traditionelle* in Deutschland. In *neueren* Lehrbüchern, insbesondere für Nicht-Muttersprachler, kommt aber auch die Reihenfolge "NADG" vor.


----------



## Gino Pilotino

berndf said:


> Hast Du #17 gelesen?



Ja, grazieschön


----------



## berndf

MünchnerFax said:


> Credo che Gino intendesse semplicemente che il dimostrativo _der, die, das_ è identico all'articolo _der, die, das_ al nominativo (_der, die, das_, pl. _die_) e all'accusativo (_den, die, das, _pl. _die_), ma non al dativo plurale (_den_ vs. _denen_).


Ich denke, es ist im Prinzip derselbe Unterschied wie im Italienischen zwischen "quei" und "quelli". Im Prinzip ist es dasselbe Wort, in adjektivischer Verwendung wird ein gegenüber der pronomialen Verwendung verkürzte Form gebraucht. Denn "den" (Dativ Plural) kann nicht nur ein Artikel, sondern auch ein demonstratives Adjektiv sein.


----------



## Brioche

berndf said:


> I
> 
> Lehrer massen sich sowieso neuerdings an, sie könnten einfach so mal die traditionelle Terminologie der deutschen Grammatik umschreiben. So lernt meine Tochter in der Schule Substantive als "Nomen" zu bezeichnen, dabei ist "Nomen" eine Überbegriff für Substantive und Adjektive.



Nomen ist auch eine Sammelbezeichnung für jede deklinierbare Wortart - Nennwort, Fürwort und Eigenschaftswort.


----------



## berndf

Brioche said:


> Nomen ist auch eine Sammelbezeichnung für jede deklinierbare Wortart - Nennwort, Fürwort und Eigenschaftswort.


 
Deklinierbares Wort:

Nomen
Nomen Substantivus
Nomen Adjectivus

*Pro*nomen
Oder?


----------

